# removing stones?



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is there a way to remove a stone? I have a shirt (my own daughters) that I did. I cannot buy another shirt like it. The stones did not press right is there anyway to remove a stone once it is stuck? If I could replace the shirt I would and just do an all new press but I can't.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Heat press it again so the glue softens and then remove it. How many stones do you need to remove from the shirt?


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks. I am not sure  I think it might be better off if removed most of it. The shirt has a gather that I thought I avoided when I pressed it in. I didn't sigh.


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

you can heat it up and remove the stone but youll be left with the glue spot.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

380° will melt the glue on all the stones even with a teflon sheet........ are you really pressing at 380°? That seems like waaay too high a temp. As stated, the glue will soften once you heat it up again and it will leave glue spots that I have not found out how to remove. Anyone have a solution for that yet?


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I use Goof Off to remove glue from shirts

Adhesive Removal: Tape, Glue, More | Goof Off


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

PlumCrazyGlitz said:


> I use Goof Off to remove glue from shirts
> 
> Adhesive Removal: Tape, Glue, More | Goof Off


Thanks Paula, any staining or smells when using that product.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I've not had any problems with it...


----------



## thecameron8 (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks I will have to look into that! I popped them all off today but I can still def see the glue :/


----------



## JenBlingItOn (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for this topic! I just did this to a sports jacket...I put the wrong name on the wrong jacket (doing about 20 of them for a team) and of course it's the wrong sized one! GREAT! 

I'm heating up the press again and I have my Goo Gone all ready to go.

I'm assuming I will have to wash the jacket before putting the new stones on after using the Goo Gone?


----------

